# Ghrp-6 & Ghrp-2



## Ellien (Mar 11, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]I have been running GHRP-6 & CJC-1295 w/o dac for 3 weeks. I want to switch GHRP-6 to GHRP-2 because of hunger issues. Trying to cut a bit. Anyone can answer if it's ok to do so? Anyone knows anything against it? Thanks for the help.[/FONT]


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 11, 2012)

No problem switching at all.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 11, 2012)

Get ipam so you wont have any hunger issues at all and its ok to switch them.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 11, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Get ipam so you wont have any hunger issues at all and its ok to switch them.


 

Before I even came in this thread I knew you'd be in here saying Ipam, ipam, ipam. 

Have you run anything else?

GHRP-2 is among the strongest GHRP's.. and I don't experience any hunger from it.  Go ahead and make the switch.. it will transition seamlessly


----------



## Hell (Mar 11, 2012)

GHRP 2 makes me ravenously hungry!


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 11, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Before I even came in this thread I knew you'd be in here saying Ipam, ipam, ipam.
> 
> Have you run anything else?
> 
> GHRP-2 is among the strongest GHRP's.. and I don't experience any hunger from it.  Go ahead and make the switch.. it will transition seamlessly



Well next time don't show up!!!!Lol ya I have tried others and I like Ipam the best and Ipam is the best out of the ghrp.longer release and it will fully dump the gland with a longer release time unlike the others.Ipam also has less sides.

So ya.I will say more about Ipam.


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 11, 2012)

Hell said:


> GHRP 2 makes me ravenously hungry!



Same here. 

I'm running 6 right now and for some reason I'm getting less hunger from it than 2. However that could be due to me being in pct right now and I was on cycle when I was using 2.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 11, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Well next time don't show up!!!!Lol ya I have tried others and I like Ipam the best and Ipam is the best out of the ghrp.longer release and it will fully dump the gland with a longer release time unlike the others.Ipam also has less sides.
> 
> So ya.I will say more about Ipam.


 
Do you have any links that I could check out saying Ipam is the strongest of the GHRP's.  Because it goes against all the info I have ever read.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 11, 2012)

Ghrp 2-6 peaks faster but returns faster.
As Ipam is slower release but longer.Ill look for info


----------



## independent (Mar 11, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Ghrp 2-6 peaks faster but returns faster.
> As Ipam is slower release but longer.Ill look for info



Which pep would be best before bed?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I've only used 2 so far and am switching to ipam soon,. No hunger issues at all for me with 2.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 11, 2012)

Ghrp-6 and the fames Ipam lol would be best.The only resin I would agree that 2-6 are stronger is because they have more sides to them.But the sides are only really bad when the doses are higher then saturation dose.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 11, 2012)

Ipam and 6 are actually about the same strength in regards to GH release.. then 2, then hex.

I understand why you like it.. but saying it's the strongest is a false statement IMO.


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 11, 2012)

*Written by OldSchoolLifter

Ghrp-2* Is more potent than GHRP-6 and Ipramorelin,  GHRP-2 has a      stronger effect on prolactin and Cortisol at all dosing  levels    rising   to the high normal range. It has minimal Gastric affects,  and    should   not cause stomach discomfort or major hunger pains like its      counterpart  GHRP-6, an effective dose of GHRP-2 is the same as all      GHRP’s @ 1mcg  per 2.2lbs of body weight, most users however dose at  the     saturation  dose which is 100mcg. With GHRP-2 you do not need to    cycle   off, as your  body will not desensitize to the compound.

*Hexarelin* is just as strong as GHRP-2 but affects  Prolactin, and      Cortisol at much higher levels, Hexarelin has been shown  to      desensitize no matter the dose, and no matter the length of time  used,      and can happen at any moment, If this does happen, stopping use  for  a     8-10 day period will allow your body to utilize the compound once      more.  Hexarelin does affect gastric mobility and can cause stomach       discomfort in users. Saturation dose is 100mcg

*Ipamorelin* is as potent as GHRP-6 , and does not  affect      prolactin or cortisol at any dose. Ipramorelin does not  desensitize,      and use can be on going, without losing effect. Ipamorelin  does not      cause any gastric issues, and will not increase hunger to the  point  of     pain. Out of the 4 GHRP’s Ipamorelin is the safest, and has the    least    amount of sides than any of the GHRP’s on the market today,    however,    GHRP-2 and Hexarelin are the most potent form of GHRP.    Saturation  dose   is 100mcg

*GHRP-6 *is as potent as Ipamorelin, and does not  affect prolactin      and cortisol under doses of 100mcg, but only affects  these  hormones     minimally above 100mcg, GHRP-6 does affect stomach, and   can cause   major   stomach discomfort in some users, It also increase   Appetite   greatly,   and normally within 30 min after administration,  Most  use   GHRP-6 to   bulk with because of the increase in appetite.  Saturation    Dose is   100mcg

*Mod-Grf(1-29)* Or more commonly known as CJC-1295 W/O  Dac, ( but      really isn’t lol ) Is a GHRH (Growth Hormone Releasing  Hormone)   Taken    alone will be as effective as drinking your Test E, ( not    effective )    but when combined with a GHRP it nullifies the presence   of    Somatostatin  which would halt a GH pulse. Think of Mof-Grf as an      Amplifier, it  takes the GH pulsed caused by GHRP’s and Amplifies  its     effect making  the GH pulse received even greater. All the while   turning    “off” the  presence of Somatostatin and allowing a high GH   pulse.   Getting  Modified  GRF is important because regular GRF such  as  cjc-1293   degrades  very  rapidly once injected, and the end result  is  a 4%   usability,  Modified  GRF is Tetra Substituted. Because of 4   amino acid   substitutions  it will  not rapidly metabolize in plasma   and will make   its way to the   pituitary where it will affect growth   hormone release,   and the end   result is a 90% plus usability in the   blood stream.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Mar 11, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> *Ghrp-2* Is more potent than GHRP-6 and Ipramorelin,  GHRP-2 has a      stronger effect on prolactin and Cortisol at all dosing  levels    rising   to the high normal range. It has minimal Gastric affects,  and    should   not cause stomach discomfort or major hunger pains like its      counterpart  GHRP-6, an effective dose of GHRP-2 is the same as all      GHRP’s @ 1mcg  per 2.2lbs of body weight, most users however dose at  the     saturation  dose which is 100mcg. With GHRP-2 you do not need to    cycle   off, as your  body will not desensitize to the compound.
> 
> *Hexarelin* is just as strong as GHRP-2 but affects  Prolactin, and      Cortisol at much higher levels, Hexarelin has been shown  to      desensitize no matter the dose, and no matter the length of time  used,      and can happen at any moment, If this does happen, stopping use  for  a     8-10 day period will allow your body to utilize the compound once      more.  Hexarelin does affect gastric mobility and can cause stomach       discomfort in users. Saturation dose is 100mcg
> 
> ...



That looks familiar haha 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 11, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> That looks familiar haha
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk



It is



lol, forgot to credit you.


----------

